# Ayumi Hamasaki 50th Single



## smile72 (Sep 27, 2010)

ayumi hamasaki's 50th single L will be released on September 29th. Who will be buying it? Who's a fan of her? Who's excited about the 50th single? I personally can't wait for it. I love ayumi hamasaki!!!!!!!!t


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 27, 2010)

I'll probably buy it, I've been a fan of her music for some years now.


----------



## smile72 (Sep 27, 2010)

Did you buy crossroad or MOON/blossom?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 27, 2010)

Isn't Moon/Blossom the 48th single?
I didn't get that one, but have some of them on my MP3 player.

Which one would you recommend? Crossroad or Moon/Blossom?


----------



## smile72 (Sep 27, 2010)

MOON/blossom is the 48th single and crossroad is the 49th single L is the 50th single. They're a 3 part project to celebrate 50 singles! If your wondering I personally like MOON/blossom a lot more, as though I'm not that fond of blossom I love MOON I also like Microphone 'The Lowbrows Remix' and Don't Look Back 'Reggae Disco Rockers Remix'. I also like crossroad but its really eh, nothing stands out I don't mind SEVEN DAYS WAR or crossroad I've listened to each about 20 times. The MOON orchestra version was pretty good, but the rest of the remixes were okay. I buy every physical single because of the damn covers I have to have them all. I'm so damn greedy. This is very long! So I would recommend MOON/blossom over crossroad. But I encourage you to buy L!


----------



## flo (Sep 27, 2010)

When will she learn english ? Miley needs a rival 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## smile72 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm pretty sure she already knows English. And Miley has rivals already Christina Aguilera, Britney Spears, Lady Gaga, and even Selena Gomez. Why should ayumi waste her time trying to enter the English market when it will probably fail, look at Utada or BoA. BoA debut into the English market placed at 128 on Billboard. And Utada's debut Exodus peaked at 160 and then her second English album This is the One peaked at 69.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 28, 2010)

smile72 said:
			
		

> MOON/blossom is the 48th single and crossroad is the 49th single L is the 50th single. They're a 3 part project to celebrate 50 singles! If your wondering I personally like MOON/blossom a lot more, as though I'm not that fond of blossom I love MOON I also like Microphone 'The Lowbrows Remix' and Don't Look Back 'Reggae Disco Rockers Remix'. I also like crossroad but its really eh, nothing stands out I don't mind SEVEN DAYS WAR or crossroad I've listened to each about 20 times. The MOON orchestra version was pretty good, but the rest of the remixes were okay. I buy every physical single because of the damn covers I have to have them all. I'm so damn greedy. This is very long! So I would recommend MOON/blossom over crossroad. But I encourage you to buy L!



Ah! Then Moon/Blossom it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't worry, I plan on buying L.


----------



## smile72 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ah then all is well! I hope you love both singles!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 28, 2010)

smile72 said:
			
		

> Ah then all is well! I hope you love both singles!



If I don't, I'll just have to come back to you and complain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But like her other albums, I'm sure it'll be amazing.


----------



## smile72 (Sep 28, 2010)

Of course it will! Ayumi is a goddess!!


----------

